# rehandled a ? with ? ...old 8" chef's



## andre s (Aug 10, 2013)

This is a re-handle i finished a couple of months ago. It's from my canadian massif? thread (found it at an antique festival..plastic handle seen below, still not sure of the maker). I've recently found myself using this knife a lot. It's thin, light and takes a wicked edge. I only slightly cleaned the blade up and gave it a nice edge. I may reprofile it soon to get rid of the recurved belly.
The handle is rosewood (?) according to the tag that was on the block. It didn't finish as I would have expected (zero experience with rosewood). Maybe it's the sapwood?? What do you experts think? I've tried to find a wood picture that's similar and have not been able to. It was fairly soft. In any event, i was pleasantly surprised by how rustic looking it turned out. And brass rivets...simple look.
At this point, I'm not sure where the knife is from and don't even know which wood i bought ...
But, like I said, at least it's fun to use:thumbsup:
To give my hankotsu a break, it deboned a couple of chickens last night, left to marinate overnight and then grill. fun tool!


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks pretty good. Canadian Massif is a Sabatier.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice handle! You will see the performance will greatly enhance once you've dealt with the recurve belly, and removed the fatigued steel. With a coarse SiC stone it's a matter of minutes.


----------



## andre s (Aug 11, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Looks pretty good. Canadian Massif is a Sabatier.


thanks bh. my other thread was basically to see if members had seen other makers with a knife similar to a Canadian Massif, since that's what it looked like to me. There is no apparent mark. I've since seen similar vintage german and american knives. I'm leaning american or french since most older german knives seem to keep their stamped mark. Son seems to think it's french due to profile. I realize CM's are sabatiers.



Benuser said:


> Very nice handle! You will see the performance will greatly enhance once you've dealt with the recurve belly, and removed the fatigued steel. With a coarse SiC stone it's a matter of minutes.


Thanks Benuser. I've been holding off on reprofiling just because i'm slightly apprehensive about dealing with the finger guard. I noticed a recent thread about that topic I'll have to dig into.


----------

